# Let Me In



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2010)

Just saw this movie last night, I must say. It was fucking fantastic. I don't really watch movies very often, and I thought this movie was gunna be fuckin stupid but I really got into it. I thought it was really well done and laid out beautifully. Definitely one of the best movies I have seen in a long long time.

I heard its a remake of a Norwegian film so I'm downloadin it now.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 10, 2010)

what movie >_>


----------



## Endrit49 (Oct 10, 2010)

i've seen the trailer, it looked pretty crappy, i might go watch it at the movies some time with someone whos 18+ since im too fuckin"young" to go watch it with friends


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> what movie >_>


Let Me In


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 10, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the title is missleading....


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2010)

Endrit49 said:
			
		

> i've seen the trailer, it looked pretty crappy, i might go watch it at the movies some time with someone whos 18+ since im too fuckin"young" to go watch it with friends


Yeah trust me, I thought it looked like balls too. But my friends wanted to go to the movies and it was a toss up between My Soul To Take and Let Me In, so we flipped a coin and it landed on Let Me In lol.


----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a remake of a SWEDISH film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And MeritsAlone, it's  "Låt den rätte komma in"


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 10, 2010)

Haven't seen the American remake, but I've seen the Swedish original, Let The Right One In (Maybe they thought Americans wouldn't have the attention span to read a five word title?) with subs and it was pretty good.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> It's a remake of a SWEDISH film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah probably lol, fuckin americans.


----------



## craplame (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard the Swedish version is much better than the American one.


----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> I heard the Swedish version is much better than the American one.



Aww really? Cause I think the Swedish one sucks a lot


----------



## craplame (Oct 10, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> craplame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, on IMDB the Swedish version "Let the Right One In" Has 8. While the American remake "Let Me In" has a 7. It just depends on the person. I heard it's not really scary. It's supposed to be like a love story. A really twisted love story.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah, I've only read the novel. Gotta make sure to see it


----------



## Jaems (Oct 12, 2010)

Just saw this the other day. Saw the original back when it came out.

The original is FARRR better. Maybe not as flashy with all the special effects, but a better acted and a better film overall.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats this movie about? Is it worth watching?


----------



## albertfight (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello! I am new to here!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 13, 2010)

albertfight said:
			
		

> Hello! I am new to here!



Umm... Yeah... Welcome to the temp. There's an introduction subforum, you should use that rather than post here.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 16, 2010)

I heard they remade this film (I can't remember where, IMDB discussion?) from the original because it's rumoured that the US audience couldn't be bothered reading subtitles and felt the need to remake the movie for the sake of this lol


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 16, 2010)

What is going on? Hope you enjoy your time here at Gbatemp and that you do not spam our boards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read the rules first before posting anymore. Let you know your lefts from rights that way.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 16, 2010)

Icealote said:
			
		

> I heard they remade this film (I can't remember where, IMDB discussion?) from the original because it's rumoured that the US audience couldn't be bothered reading subtitles and felt the need to remake the movie for the sake of this lol



Just profiteering off someone's idea. The Ring is another example.


----------



## Issac (Oct 16, 2010)

bluelaserman: i think the american version of the ring was better than the japanese version actually... thought the acting and the effects of the american version was much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




remakes doesn't have to be a bad thing


----------



## Icealote (Oct 17, 2010)

I dislike many hollywood remakes of classic films that deserve to be untouched. I read that this version is just almost identical compared to the original, just without subtitles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone verify this? What's the difference?


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 17, 2010)

i just know that this remake is horrible compared to the original. the characters are lost


----------



## Icealote (Oct 23, 2010)

OMG I just watched the original Let the Right One In. I must say... it may be slow paced but I loved it!

I doubt this but I'll ask anyways, is there a sequel to this? lol

EDIT: Crap. I looked it up myself. Won't be a sequel directly connected to this :/


----------

